# Pets Home From Home



## NellieIE (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello Everybody,

Has anyone ever used Pets Home From Home for pet travel? We are relocating from Ireland to Germany next month and I found them on the internet looking for a dedicated 'pet courier'. Their website looks professional and trustworthy (and they have a link to this forum on their page) but I would love to hear from someone who has used their service.

Thank you!

Nellie


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

Be sure before delivering the pet through any courier services.


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Any reason why they can't travel with you?


----------



## NellieIE (Feb 25, 2013)

We are flying and as one of them is too heavy they cannot go into the cabin. We don't want to transport them in the hold of the aircraft


----------

